# X,000 (25,000) Users! Huzzah!



## Mark

*edit 11-28-04* Huzzah for EN World for passing the X,000 (25,000) user mark! *end edit*


Below this is for nostalgia purposes only... 







*edit 05-02-02* Huzzah for EN World for passing the X,000 (4,000) user mark with the new boards! Moving up closer to the old days... (4,500 users) *end edit*

**edit 01-02-03*  Huzzah for EN World for passing the X,000 (9,000) user mark with the new boards! (...and over 35,000 threads and over a half million posts!)  Passing up the old days... (4,500 users) *end edit**

**edit 02-08-03*  Huzzah for EN World as it approaches the X,000 (10,000) user mark with the new boards! It's been only a little over a month since adding the last 1,000 users and the boards are holding up very well! *end edit**

*edit* I think I will give out a prize or two to the people who comes the closest to guessing when the boards will turn over to 10,000 users.  Add your guess in a post, and get it right the first time because only unedited posts will be official. One gues only per person please.  Good luck! *end edit*

*edit* Members: 9,898, Threads: 40,606, Posts: 699,865

And with that, the guessing has come to a close.  If your name and guess are in green, you're still in the running.  I'll try to keep this updated but I am sure that a quick check of the list will let you know how you might be doing.  Good luck to everyone! 


Cazador - Feb 20, 10:40 pm GMT

Mark CMG - Feb 20, 06:00 CST

Crothian - Feb 22, 12:22 pm GMT

Timothy - Feb 22, 22:02.03 pm GMT

Ashwyn - Feb 23, 7:00 pm GMT

Kajamba Lion - Feb 23, 1:32 pm EST

Nail - Feb 24, 11:00 am CST

Rahkan - Feb 24, 2:00 am EST

Terraism - Feb 25, 12:00 pm GMT

WanderingMonster - Feb 26, 3:00 am CST

NiTessine - Feb 26, 12:00 (noon) PST

Skarp Hedin - Feb 27, 3:00 pm CST

Azure Trance - Feb 28, _Default middle of day at_ 12:00 (noon) EST

Eternalknight - March 1, 5:00 pm GMT

Knightfall1972 - March 1, 12:00 (noon) MST

Erekose13 - March 3, 12:00 (noon) GMT

Sir Osis of Liver - March 3, 10:00 pm GMT

annadobritt - March 4, 9:30 am EST

Sixchan - March 4, 20:00 pm GMT

Voadam - March 5, 12:00 (noon) EST

Corporal_Cupcake - March 5, 19:45 pm GMT

jerichothebard - March 9, 3:00 am GMT

Gamethyme - March 12, 4:57 pm Pacific

darkbard - April 11, 8:10 pm CST



*edit*

Members: 10,000, Threads: 41,163, Posts: 711,803

OFFICIAL TIME!

I'll just check the winner now...

The winner(s) appears to be...


Cazador - Feb 20, 10:40 pm GMT
Mark CMG - Feb 20, 06:00 CST

Crothian - Feb 22, 12:22 pm GMT
& (too close to call, IMO)
Timothy - Feb 22, 22:02.03 pm GMT

Ashwyn - Feb 23, 7:00 pm GMT
Kajamba Lion - Feb 23, 1:32 pm EST
Nail - Feb 24, 11:00 am CST
Rahkan - Feb 24, 2:00 am EST
Terraism - Feb 25, 12:00 pm GMT
WanderingMonster - Feb 26, 3:00 am CST
NiTessine - Feb 26, 12:00 (noon) PST
Skarp Hedin - Feb 27, 3:00 pm CST
Azure Trance - Feb 28, _Default middle of day at_ 12:00 (noon) EST
Eternalknight - March 1, 5:00 pm GMT
Knightfall1972 - March 1, 12:00 (noon) MST
Erekose13 - March 3, 12:00 (noon) GMT
Sir Osis of Liver - March 3, 10:00 pm GMT
annadobritt - March 4, 9:30 am EST
Sixchan - March 4, 20:00 pm GMT
Voadam - March 5, 12:00 (noon) EST
Corporal_Cupcake - March 5, 19:45 pm GMT
jerichothebard - March 9, 3:00 am GMT
Gamethyme - March 12, 4:57 pm Pacific
darkbard - April 11, 8:10 pm CST

What to prize the man who posts everything and the Halfling who eats everything...?

 Congrats, Crothian and Timothy! 

Of course, as I have said before, you are all winners and will all receive a prize.  Please *1.)* post to this thread your acknowledgement of this final announcement, *2.)* your congratulations to Crothian and Timothy (as good sports will always do), and *3.)*then Email me afterwards and I will send you an Email in return with news of your prize!  Thanks to everyone who participated!


----------



## graydoom

I wonder how long it will take to get back to the ~9000 users that the boards had before the switch....


----------



## Darkness

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I wonder how long it will take to get back to the ~9000 users that the boards had before the switch.... *



Not as long as last time, presumably.


----------



## Holy Bovine

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I wonder how long it will take to get back to the ~9000 users that the boards had before the switch.... *




Depends on when the Kwalish Legion finally shows up in force


----------



## Mark

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I wonder how long it will take to get back to the ~9000 users that the boards had before the switch.... *




1,000 users closer...


----------



## Mark

Add another five hundred...


----------



## Morrus

This is not a good thing given current technological limitations.


----------



## Someguy

Yes...we must fight back the kwalsih legion!


----------



## William Ronald

If Bill Gates is reading this message, please make a generous donation to Morrus.  Or send it to me, and I will make a generous donation to Morrus.


----------



## Darkness

Someguy said:
			
		

> *Yes...we must fight back the kwalsih legion! *



Only if they all start logging in at the same time.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Are they 4000+ different user names, or 4000+ unique users?  They're quite different, especially considering the server issues.


----------



## Mark

Hmmm...

Good thing we saved this thread!


----------



## Tharkun

How many unique addys can the new server handle anyways?


----------



## Mark

*Huzzah for EN World for passing the X,000 (9,000) user mark with the new boards!*

_(...and over 35,000 threads and over a half million posts!)_

Passing up the old days... (9,000 users)


----------



## Crothian

I wonder how many are active?  We might have 9000 signed on but I rarely see more then 300 at a time here.


----------



## Darkness

Mark said:
			
		

> *Huzzah for EN World for passing the X,000 (9,000) user mark with the new boards!
> 
> (...and over 35,000 threads and over a half million posts!)
> 
> Passing up the old days... (9,000 users) *



W00t! EN World has reached the power of old once again.

Soon, my friends, will this power flow over and push open the gates...


----------



## KnowTheToe

Darkness said:
			
		

> *W00t! EN World has reached the power of old once again.
> 
> Soon, my friends, will this power flow over and push open the gates... *





So many users, ENWorld and Morrus money locked in the vaults of Paypal.  I smell a server meltdown.


----------



## Airwolf

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *Are they 4000+ different user names, or 4000+ unique users?  They're quite different, especially considering the server issues. *




Well, actually there are 4000+ usernames but only 4 or 5 unique users!   HIVEMIND! 

Piratecate alone accounts for over 2500 usernames, so blame him.


----------



## Welverin

Hey, at least we've picked up a new user ore two (and a bot!) since the old days.


----------



## Mark

Huzzah for EN World as it approaches the X,000 (10,000) user mark with the new boards! It's been only a little over a month since adding the last 1,000 users and the boards are holding up very well!


----------



## Skade

Mark said:
			
		

> *Huzzah for EN World as it approaches the X,000 (10,000) user mark with the new boards! It's been only a little over a month since adding the last 1,000 users and the boards are holding up very well! *




Rock and Roll!!! I'm amazed at how many users there are here.  I feel like a little bitty worm on a great big hook!


----------



## Timothy

Come on EN Boards, just a bit more and you'll break that magic number!  You can do it!


----------



## Darkness

Currently, we have:

Members: 9,758, Threads: 39,710, Posts: 679,418

So we need just 242 more members to 10k. When do you think we will have made it, Mark? Wednesday?


----------



## Mark

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Currently, we have:
> 
> Members: 9,758, Threads: 39,710, Posts: 679,418
> 
> So we need just 242 more members to 10k. When do you think we will have made it, Mark? Wednesday?  *




I'm gonna say Feb 20th.  Membership seems to grow in spurts, so it is tough to guess, but I'll say a week from Thursday just to take a shot at it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Yay En World. keep on truckin!


----------



## Eternalknight

Now what would be funny is if one of the admins decided to go through and prune all the inactive members...


----------



## Mark

Members: 9,765, Threads: 39,769, Posts: 680,414


----------



## Mark

Members: 9,773, Threads: 39,835, Posts: 681,953

A bit of a lull already.  I think my estimate of Thursday the 20th may even have been a bit optimistic...

Anyone else want to toss in a guess to the date of the big 10K?  Let's be a bit more specific, since we may get a number of guesses.  I'll add to mine that it will happen by 6pm central time US just to give us a little less leeway in the guessing.


----------



## Ashwyn

The 23rd, 7 pm GMT.


----------



## Crothian

22nd, 12:22pm GMT


----------



## Timothy

22-02-03 22:02.03 GMT 

That's February the 22nd, 2003 10.02 PM and three seconds


----------



## Mark

Members: 9,797, Threads: 39,978, Posts: 685,307

_Nine days until my ship comes in..._


----------



## Mark

I think I will give out a prize or two to the people who comes the closest to guessing when the boards will turn over to 10,000 users.  Add your guess in a post, and get it right the first time because only unedited posts will be official. One guess only per person please.  Good luck!


----------



## Terraism

Ah, why not.  Hmm... February 25, at 12:00 PM GMT.

(I'm wrong, I'm sure, but that's ok!  )


----------



## Crothian

Mark said:
			
		

> *I think I will give out a prize or two to the people who comes the closest to guessing when the boards will turn over to 10,000 users.  Add your guess in a post, and get it right the first time because only unedited posts will be official. One guess only per person please.  Good luck! *




Reposting my guess from above:

22nd, 12:22pm GMT


----------



## Eternalknight

March 1, 5pm GMT.

Go me!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

March third, 10:00 pm GMT.


----------



## Nail

The 24th of Feb.  11am CST

I mean, it's a monday.  People hate modays.  People are on work computers with high-speed access on mondays.  People have just finished weekends of gaming and had their buddies tell them what a great place ENWorld is on Mondays.

And people start really loading the boards up at about 11am CST.   Why?  Hey, they've put in a good morning's work....waht's the problem, boss?


----------



## Azure Trance

February 28ths. BOOYA.


----------



## Skarp Hedin

27 February 2003, at 3 PM Central.


----------



## annadobritt

March 4th 9:30am


----------



## Knightfall

March 1st, Noon (Mountain Standard Time).


----------



## Voadam

March 5th, Noon EST

What are the prizes Hal?

*Imagines The Price is Right Announcer Voice saying "A New Car!!!!"*


----------



## NiTessine

February 26th, at noon, PST.


----------



## Corporal_Cupcake

10,000th user on March 5 at 1945GMT


----------



## Gamethyme

March 12th at 4:57 PM Pacific


----------



## Mark

Members: 9,821, Threads: 40,149, Posts: 689,419

At some point, when it is convenient to me (cause I happen to be online) I will be closing off the guessing time.  So if anyone is waiting to get closer to the end to guess, don't wait to long or you might just clever yourself out of a cool prize (which is yet to be determined  ).


----------



## Citizen Mane

Feb. 23 @ 1:32 pm


----------



## Citizen Mane

*Oops*

That should be EST, so I guess that makes it, what, 6:32 pm GMT?


----------



## Mark

*Re: Oops*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *That should be EST, so I guess that makes it, what, 6:32 pm GMT? *




Noted and no promblem.  Thanks for not editing the post and just to keep anyone from complaining, please don't edit the last one either.


----------



## jerichothebard

March 9, 3am GMT


----------



## Citizen Mane

Thanks, Mark. 

tKL


----------



## Rahkan

24th of February at 2:00 AM EST


----------



## Rahkan

If you had a domain name with an email redirect so that every email addressing to AnythingUnderTheSun@YourDomain.com sped off to a second email account it would not be hard to guess for some point in the very near future and then quickly register 150 or so users.


----------



## Erekose13

*march 3rd 9pm Japan Standard Time*

march 3rd 9pm Japan Standard Time (noon GMT)


----------



## WanderingMonster

Feb 26, 2003 -- 3:00am CST


----------



## darkbard

april 11, 2003, 8:10 pm CST


----------



## Cazador

Feb 20, 2003 -- 10:40pm GMT

Cazador


----------



## jerichothebard

*Re: X,000 (10,000) Users! Huzzah! (Add your prediction for prizes!)*

I thought I posted to this forum last night, but can't find my response - if it shows up, please disregard this second entry!

[Edit]
And now it's there.  I give up.  Please just ignore the bard.  He's loopy.

[/edit]


----------



## Mark

Members: 9,850, Threads: 40,339, Posts: 693,757

We'll allow for guesses to continue through most of the weekend.  At some point on Sunday (whenever I manage to be online, I will close the guessing booth.  Get those guesses in if you wish to be in the running!


----------



## Mark CMG

Only about two days to get those guesses in!


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 9,885, Threads: 40,553, Posts: 698,620

Last day to get those guesses in for the contest.  We're getting closer to 9,900 users and I think I will be closing off the guessing period later today!


----------



## Sixchan

March 4th, 20:00GMT


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 9,898, Threads: 40,606, Posts: 699,865

And with that, the guessing has come to a close.  If your name and guess are in green, you're still in the running.  I'll try to keep this updated but I am sure that a quick check of the list will let you know how you might be doing.  Good luck to everyone!


Cazador - Feb 20, 10:40 pm GMT

Mark CMG - Feb 20, 06:00 CST

Crothian - Feb 22, 12:22 pm GMT

Timothy - Feb 22, 22:02.03 pm GMT

Ashwyn - Feb 23, 7:00 pm GMT

Kajamba Lion - Feb 23, 1:32 pm EST

Nail - Feb 24, 11:00 am CST

Rahkan - Feb 24, 2:00 am EST

Terraism - Feb 25, 12:00 pm GMT

WanderingMonster - Feb 26, 3:00 am CST

NiTessine - Feb 26, 12:00 (noon) PST

Skarp Hedin - Feb 27, 3:00 pm CST

Azure Trance - Feb 28, _Default middle of day at_ 12:00 (noon) EST

Eternalknight - March 1, 5:00 pm GMT

Knightfall1972 - March 1, 12:00 (noon) MST

Erekose13 - March 3, 12:00 (noon) GMT

Sir Osis of Liver - March 3, 10:00 pm GMT

annadobritt - March 4, 9:30 am EST

Sixchan - March 4, 20:00 pm GMT

Voadam - March 5, 12:00 (noon) EST

Corporal_Cupcake - March 5, 19:45 pm GMT

jerichothebard - March 9, 3:00 am GMT

Gamethyme - March 12, 4:57 pm Pacific

darkbard - April 11, 8:10 pm CST


----------



## Piratecat

I'm sooooooo tempted to be a jerk and clear out old dead weight.. but I'll wait.


----------



## Mark CMG

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I'm sooooooo tempted to be a jerk and clear out old dead weight.. but I'll wait.   *




Hmmm...  I'd have to prorate the contest or simply drag it out for...

What's 5,000 more users names work out to be...? 



Members: 9,906, Threads: 40,652, Posts: 700,820

tick, tick, tick...


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 9,923, Threads: 40,770, Posts: 703,579

Early results appear to be that it will happen this month, and maybe even this week...


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 9,944, Threads: 40,878, Posts: 705,783

Closer, ever closer.......................


----------



## Sixchan

Now I've just gotta pray for a MASSIVE server outage...


----------



## Ashwyn

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Now I've just gotta pray for a MASSIVE server outage...  *



Deity's pet!


----------



## Piratecat

Aha! It's Sixchan's fault!


----------



## Sixchan

Someone up there takes me way to literally.


----------



## Ashwyn

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Someone up there takes me way to literally. *



Could you ask them to give me some money?


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 9,950, Threads: 40,937, Posts: 706,794

I'll bet there were some mixed feelings about the boards being down for a lot of people lower on the list!


----------



## Sixchan

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *
> Could you ask them to give me some money? *




Nah.  It would seem the great DM in the sky is the kind that twists your words.  He'd drop several tons of gold straight onto your head.  Or something worse.

No chance of me changing my Guess, eh Mark?  I'll ask for some gorgeous women for you...


----------



## Mark CMG

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *No chance of me changing my Guess, eh Mark?  I'll ask for some gorgeous women for you... *




See?!?  You've gone an asked me in public and leave me no choice but to say "No." 

Not to worry, though.  Everyone in a CMG contest is a winner.  Some are just the biggest winner while others get prizes just for participating.


----------



## Crothian

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *
> Not to worry, though.  Everyone in a CMG contest is a winner.  Some are just the biggest winner while others get prizes just for participating.  *





But I'm not a whiner.  I'm not, I'm not, I'm not!!!!

....wait, you said winner?  Nevermind....


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 9,958, Threads: 41,018, Posts: 708,195

Creeping higher and higher every hour of the day...


----------



## WanderingMonster

So I have to ask, how is the winner being determined?

Is this the "Price is Right Rule" whereby the guess which is closest to, but not over the correct time wins?  Or is this by which guess is actually, numerically, temporally closest?


----------



## Mark CMG

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *So I have to ask, how is the winner being determined?
> 
> Is this the "Price is Right Rule" whereby the guess which is closest to, but not over the correct time wins?  Or is this by which guess is actually, numerically, temporally closest? *




No Price is Right stuff here, apparently. 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *...to the people who comes the closest to guessing when the boards will turn over to 10,000 users.*




btw Members: 9,969, Threads: 41,080, Posts: 709,542


----------



## Darkness

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *Deity's pet!  *



Just wait 'til Morrus returns; there'll be hell to pay.


----------



## Sixchan

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Just wait 'til Morrus returns; there'll be hell to pay.  *




With how things are going, I'm sure Heaven will pick up my tab.


----------



## Darkness

*nods* Could be.


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 9,989, Threads: 41,133, Posts: 710,825

I can't help but think that if the boards wouldn't have been skitchy all week, I was pretty damned close with my own estimate (not that I was eligible for my own prizes...)


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 9,992, Threads: 41,141, Posts: 711,227

If this keeps up I think we'll have a winner before very long...


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 10,000, Threads: 41,163, Posts: 711,803

OFFICIAL TIME!

I'll just check the winner now...

*edit* The winner(s) appears to be...


Cazador - Feb 20, 10:40 pm GMT
Mark CMG - Feb 20, 06:00 CST

Crothian - Feb 22, 12:22 pm GMT
& (too close to call, IMO)
Timothy - Feb 22, 22:02.03 pm GMT

Ashwyn - Feb 23, 7:00 pm GMT
Kajamba Lion - Feb 23, 1:32 pm EST
Nail - Feb 24, 11:00 am CST
Rahkan - Feb 24, 2:00 am EST
Terraism - Feb 25, 12:00 pm GMT
WanderingMonster - Feb 26, 3:00 am CST
NiTessine - Feb 26, 12:00 (noon) PST
Skarp Hedin - Feb 27, 3:00 pm CST
Azure Trance - Feb 28, _Default middle of day at_ 12:00 (noon) EST
Eternalknight - March 1, 5:00 pm GMT
Knightfall1972 - March 1, 12:00 (noon) MST
Erekose13 - March 3, 12:00 (noon) GMT
Sir Osis of Liver - March 3, 10:00 pm GMT
annadobritt - March 4, 9:30 am EST
Sixchan - March 4, 20:00 pm GMT
Voadam - March 5, 12:00 (noon) EST
Corporal_Cupcake - March 5, 19:45 pm GMT
jerichothebard - March 9, 3:00 am GMT
Gamethyme - March 12, 4:57 pm Pacific
darkbard - April 11, 8:10 pm CST

What to prize the man who posts everything and the Halfling who eats everything...?

 Congrats, Crothian and Timothy! 

Of course, as I have said before, you are all winners and will all receive a prize.  Please *1.)* post to this thread your acknowledgement of this final announcement, *2.)* your congratulations to Crothian and Timothy (as good sports will always do), and *3.)*then Email me afterwards and I will send you an Email in return with news of your prize!  Thanks to everyone who participated!


----------



## Sixchan

Congratulations to Timothy and Crothian, and also to our 10,000th Member, jhertsch!  Will he become a well known member, or a silent lurker in the shadows of our community?  Who knows?

And Mark, that is a hell of a lot of people to give prizes to!

P.S. What are you sending off to yourself for participating?


----------



## Citizen Mane

Good deal, Crothian and Timothy.    Ten thousand users — that's quite a few, even with alt.ids and dead accounts.  Pretty impressive showing for the site, IMO.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Crothian

Wow, I can't believe my guess worked!!!  Good job Timothy!!  That is just really funny.  I'm glad to see you had a good turn out for people guessing Mark.


----------



## Eternalknight

Congrats Timothy and Crothian!  Alas, I was a week to late with my guess


----------



## Mark CMG

Don't forget to follow all three parts of prize collection, please...



			
				Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Please *1.)* post to this thread your acknowledgement of this final announcement,
> 
> *2.)* your congratulations to Crothian and Timothy (as good sports will always do), and
> 
> *3.)*then Email me afterwards and I will send you an Email in return with news of your prize!




Thanks!


----------



## Mark CMG

Members: 10,014, Threads: 41,285, Posts: 713,643

I'm sure most of the participants won't catch up with this until after the weekend, but this is just a quick bump to remind all of the participants that they have a prize coming and to please just follow the simple steps outlined above to collect their prize.


----------



## Nail

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Wow, I can't believe my guess worked!!!  Good job Timothy!!  That is just really funny.  I'm glad to see you had a good turn out for people guessing Mark.   *



Congradulations, Crothian!  You too, Timothy!

Wow, Crothian...what's up with the new avatar?  Nice!

Post Count means.......


----------



## Mark CMG

Any others who haven't contacted me?


----------



## Timothy

WOOHOO!

Congratz to you to Crothian!
And to everyone who showed they were good sports!

I just put my time in as a little joke with the dates and all, din't think I was anywhere near. but I'll send mark a mail RIGHT now.


----------



## Skarp Hedin

Hey hey, congratulations to the Ever-Posting Ooze and to Timothy!

I was, alas, far too conservative, and underestimated our growth here at ENWorld, woo.  Great stuff, great stuff.


----------



## Mark CMG

Lots of stragglers...  Anyone else?  (I think a lot of folks just don't check the META board on a regular basis.)


----------



## annadobritt

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *Lots of stragglers...  Anyone else?  (I think a lot of folks just don't check the META board on a regular basis.)  *




Been really busy working since Saturday.  Can't believe I won a prize.  

And Congrats to Crothian and Timothy.  And everyone else!


----------



## Ashwyn

Congratumalations guys!


----------



## Mark CMG

Don't forget to drop me an Email so I can confirm a proper working address to send the prize!


----------



## Mark

Huzzah for EN World for passing the X,000 (25,000) user mark!


----------



## Crothian

That's a lot of people!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's a lot of people!!



 You've still got more posts!

...woah! When did you get the infinity for posts?!


----------



## Starman

Wow! That is a lot. I wonder how many are alt-IDs. 

By the way, Crothian, when did you hit infinity in your post count? That's a _lot _ of posts.

Starman

EDIT: Ankh-Morpork Guard beat my question by a minute!


----------



## Michael Morris




----------



## Piratecat

His real post count is 22925; it must hit infinity after 22900. That's just too funny.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Piratecat said:
			
		

> His real post count is 22925; it must hit infinity after 22900. That's just too funny.



 For some reason, I'd thought you might have done it. But I think its even better being automatic...wait, does this mean that Crothian truly IS forever, now?!


----------



## Crothian

What do you mean forever now?  I always have been......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> What do you mean forever now?  I always have been......



 Oh no! He's onto our plot to destroy him! Quick! HIDE!


----------



## Starman

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh no! He's onto our plot to destroy him! Quick! HIDE!




He has...*drum roll*...INFINITE POWER!

Starman


----------



## Crothian

That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## haiiro

Piratecat said:
			
		

> His real post count is 22925; it must hit infinity after 22900. That's just too funny.




I did a double take in another thread when I noticed the little infinity symbol -- that's awesome!

22,900 seems like a realy odd number for the software to choose, though. Why not a round one, like 25,000, or even 23,000?


----------



## Crothian

You are assuming the software was told to do it at a certain number....I think it decided to do it on its own......


----------



## Steve Jung

It was either the infinity symbol or a flashing *TILT*


----------



## Starman

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> flashing *TILT*




Now, _that _ would be awesome.

Starman


----------



## Crothian

maybe in a another 20,000......


----------



## Michael Morris




----------



## Crothian

Another great idea....


----------



## Piratecat

haiiro said:
			
		

> 22,900 seems like a realy odd number for the software to choose, though. Why not a round one, like 25,000, or even 23,000?




Some investigation has revealed that it wasn't the software that chose it.


----------



## Michael Morris

Huh? What?  Why are you all looking at me??  It was the other guy behind the curtain playing with the levers, I swear!!


----------



## Crothian

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Some investigation has revealed that it wasn't the software that chose it.




I'm pretty sure it was the artificial intellenge that is EN World


----------

